# 120v and 347v



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

It is definitely illegal. I have never seen this, I am glad to say. If you cut it, it would go boom, the same as any other line wire. Probably quite spectacularly, given that it contains 347v.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HAL9000 said:


> I was recently doing a tenant improvment project and I came across a single 4c#12 BX cable that had a 120v circuit on 2 of the 4 wires and a 347v circuit on the other two wires, I was was wondering if anyone else has ever come across this before? Also what would happen if accidentally cut that wire live? It is illegal as far as I know to do this


I have see like that before in both USA and Philippines. 

That is complety Illegal on that kinda of set up.

what this feed to what ? one of the emergency circuit or what ? 

if you ever cut 347 volt conductors that will make a heckva a boom.


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

frenchelectrican said:


> I have see like that before in both USA and Philippines.
> 
> That is complety Illegal on that kinda of set up.
> 
> ...


They fed two different types of outside lights; the high lights were 347 and the soffit lights were 120

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

HAL9000 said:


> They fed two different types of outside lights; the high lights were 347 and the soffit lights were 120
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It dont matter which side ya at and this is not the best set up to use two complety different voltage class on same cable.

That is a major safety issue .,,

all it will take a baka guy to get this connection crisscrossed and can do a bit of damage pretty fast. 

I think someone was cheapen out by using single BX(MC) cable instead of two BX cable to keep the voltage separated.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

What does the CEC have to say? Can anyone quote it chapter and verse?


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

The CEC says you cannot do it, the contractor that did will remain unnamed but this isnt the first time we has seen this type of work for them

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

12-106 (2)A multi-conductor cable shall not contain circuits of different systems except as permitted in Rule 12-3030.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

Rule 12 -3030 doesnt allow it either

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I wonder what the voltage and current would be on that if you cut through it

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

You have two systems in place; a 600V 3 phase Wye system, and a 240/120V single phase system. 347 is the Phase to Neutral voltage on the 3 phase 600V Wye system and in Canada is used for lighting, the same way we here in the States use 480 Wye and go Phase to Neutral for 277V lighting. 

If they ran the 120V and 347V hot lines in the same raceway, that might be a violation, I don't know the CEC as well.


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

It is a code violation for sure

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

